# Is this the kind of course i need to do....



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

As some of you know, i want to start up a small rescue..

Do you think this course is a good place to start??

Animal Management | Leeds City College Courses

I'm not sure as yet what quailifcations i would need to be able to start the rescue.. If anyone knows and can tell me, then that'd be great...


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thats the next xourse iam going on to in september (hopefully) 

it is the level 3 course so you may want/need to do level 1 and 2 to begin with. 

it would be good for you to find out what type of animals they have in the college as it would be best if they had the animals you specifically want to rescue 

i still think you should come to mine lol 

would be great


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

lol... i can imagine spending all day travelling


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

haha i do, 2 hours every morning to coll and then 2 hours to get home. 

its lots of fun spending half my life on buses NOT 
i actually worked out that i spend one whole day a week just on buses 
can you tell that i have a lot of time on my hands


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

lol
Imagine how long it'd take me to drive there from Leeds hmy:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

lol yeh thats true :idea:

ummmmmmmm......... train !!!!! haha


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Why don't you get in contact with local rescue centres and see how they started? If you become a registered charity you recieve a little government funding and can legally accept donation.

Also ask ULLAH. She has a hamster rescue but I don't know if it;s a recognised one.

I recused rats but that wasn't a large scale thing, it was a basic rehab and rehome service for unwanted rats and I have no animal related qualifications 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Why don't you get in contact with local rescue centres and see how they started? If you become a registered charity you recieve a little government funding and can legally accept donation.
> 
> Also ask ULLAH. She has a hamster rescue but I don't know if it;s a recognised one.
> 
> ...


Great idea, thanks..
I didnt know about the funding


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Good luck if you do decide to open a rescue 

Just make sure you have public liability insurance. You could get into a lot of trouble without it.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

Wouldn't the animal care course be better, it's only 1 year for a start. The one you're looking at does 6 out of 12 modules that will be of little use to you, biochem and microbio for example.. comletely useless for a rescue centre.

You could ask to be put into classes of the modules you want to do from the other course if possible, i've done that a few times at college when other courses have offered modules i want.

You could also speak to the advisors of the college and see if they can work a time table around the two courses.. as you don't want a particular qualification for works sake you could do an individually selected module course rather than a full course? Not all colleges allow this but it's worth asking.


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

Most animal management courses offer most aspects of animal care from harvest mice to large dogs and farm animals. Well thats what they are like at my closest agricultural college. I'm doing the national diploma in animal management at Plumpton in 2010.


----------



## bunnyboo34 (Aug 13, 2009)

yes it sounds like it and it might give you extra lessons


----------

